# insmod nvidia.ko error, no such device

## z3d0

I already found a topic related to this issue, but i do not have frambuffer enabled

Also, i think my issue is kinda different, although the error on modprobe nvidia is

```
FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

```

dmesg says

```
[    4.563786] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    5.503783] nvidia 0000:02:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

[    5.504239] nvidia 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNEB] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    5.504254] nvidia 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.504319] NVRM: www.nvidia.com.

[    5.504329] nvidia 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[    5.504349] nvidia: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -1

[  124.444661] nvidia 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNEB] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[  124.444680] nvidia 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[  124.444756] NVRM: www.nvidia.com.

[  124.444766] nvidia 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[  124.444801] nvidia: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -1
```

and i didnt find anything interesting about that on google

lspci -k http://pastebin.com/iySWAcjz

.config http://pastebin.com/KzHCNbd6

any suggestion is appreciated =)

----------

## DONAHUE

new gcc recently?

```
gcc-config -l

gcc-config <latest>

emerge -e system

emerge -e world

recompile kernel

emerge xorg-server $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)
```

new kernel recently?

```
emerge xorg-server $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)
```

----------

## roarinelk

re-insert the nvidia module with parameter "NVreg_ResmanDebugLevel=0" appended.

Error -1 means "permission denied", looking at dmesg after doing the above might

shed some light on it.

----------

## cach0rr0

might see if this applies:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-865641-highlight-nouveau.html

if you already have nv or nouveau ...attached, bound? Not sure the right word....to the device, loading the nvidia module will fail

----------

